# Somebody got a Weasyl account?



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

Well,  Weasyl... I made an account there on September 27th, send two email to the support Team for verification, and, to this day, nothing happened. I don't really like to ask this way, but it annoys me that the account is still unusable. I find it a nice idea to avoid having bots on the site, but whats the purpose if actual users can't get their account verified?

So, if anybody has a verified Weasyl-Account, here is my Account, feel free to tell this site that I am, in fact, not a spam bot. : https://www.weasyl.com/~oblongsfantasies

I kind of stopped caring, but I guess asking the (I guess no longer existing) Moderators to delete this Account, wont work either.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2022)

Lmaoooooooo Weasyl.
Yeah making an account there was a complete waste of your time, sorry to say. You'll gain nothing there.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 14, 2022)

good to know, I guess.


----------

